# $20/Oil?



## Delta4Embassy

Guy on CNBC yesterday mentioned the possibility. Was just a guest but still.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Delta4Embassy said:


> Guy on CNBC yesterday mentioned the possibility. Was just a guest but still.



Haven't oil prices gone UP sharply in the last couple of weeks?

Oil up 11 percent after two-day rally trade volatile on stock builds Reuters


----------



## Judicial review

Delta4Embassy said:


> Guy on CNBC yesterday mentioned the possibility. Was just a guest but still.



who cares?

Gas prices on the rise - The Washington Post

All of you that thanked Obama for low gas prices can now... Page 4 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Judicial review said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy on CNBC yesterday mentioned the possibility. Was just a guest but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who cares?
> 
> Gas prices on the rise - The Washington Post
> 
> All of you that thanked Obama for low gas prices can now... Page 4 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...


I care. How dya think I"m on here for hours at a time. Work 8 hours a day? Ya maybe if you're stupid and not invested.


----------



## Judicial review

Delta4Embassy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy on CNBC yesterday mentioned the possibility. Was just a guest but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who cares?
> 
> Gas prices on the rise - The Washington Post
> 
> All of you that thanked Obama for low gas prices can now... Page 4 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I care. How dya think I"m on here for hours at a time. Work 8 hours a day? Ya maybe if you're stupid and not invested.
Click to expand...


I'm not going to invest in a market that it a ticking time bomb just like it was prior to 2008.  You know how quickly people lost everything?  Hours.  I have million in Gold and in a huge bank of reserves.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Judicial review said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy on CNBC yesterday mentioned the possibility. Was just a guest but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who cares?
> 
> Gas prices on the rise - The Washington Post
> 
> All of you that thanked Obama for low gas prices can now... Page 4 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I care. How dya think I"m on here for hours at a time. Work 8 hours a day? Ya maybe if you're stupid and not invested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going to invest in a market that it a ticking time bomb just like it was prior to 2008.  You know how quickly people lost everything?  Hours.  I have million in Gold and in a huge bank of reserves.
Click to expand...

 
*You know how quickly people lost everything? Hours.*

Who lost everything in hours? How? By owning what?

* I have million in Gold*

Yeah, those gold chocolate coins are fun. You getting more for Valentine's Day?

What will you do when interest rates finally rise and gold drops below $1000?


----------



## Judicial review

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy on CNBC yesterday mentioned the possibility. Was just a guest but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who cares?
> 
> Gas prices on the rise - The Washington Post
> 
> All of you that thanked Obama for low gas prices can now... Page 4 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I care. How dya think I"m on here for hours at a time. Work 8 hours a day? Ya maybe if you're stupid and not invested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going to invest in a market that it a ticking time bomb just like it was prior to 2008.  You know how quickly people lost everything?  Hours.  I have million in Gold and in a huge bank of reserves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You know how quickly people lost everything? Hours.*
> 
> Who lost everything in hours? How? By owning what?
> 
> * I have million in Gold*
> 
> Yeah, those gold chocolate coins are fun. You getting more for Valentine's Day?
> 
> What will you do when interest rates finally rise and gold drops below $1000?
Click to expand...


when those interest rates increase with this amount of unemployed combined with obamacare in 2016 mandate, our economy will blow up and demand for gold will skyrocket and supply will be short and it's value will be sky high due to negative perception on the economy.  Trust me Obama knows this but is stuck and wont do what's necessary to stop it due to it being his legacy.  Obama's doing everything to prevent inflation on his watch as president.


----------



## Sonny Clark

Delta4Embassy said:


> Guy on CNBC yesterday mentioned the possibility. Was just a guest but still.


I hope it gets there and stays there. I remember when gasoline was over $4.00 a gallon and some woman from Exxon was answering questions in Washington in front of some members of Congress. She said that her responsibilities were to the stock holders to make as much profit as she could, and that she wasn't worried about the general public. During that quarter, Exxon posted a $13,000,000,000 profit. Go figure.


----------



## Nutz

Judicial review said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy on CNBC yesterday mentioned the possibility. Was just a guest but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who cares?
> 
> Gas prices on the rise - The Washington Post
> 
> All of you that thanked Obama for low gas prices can now... Page 4 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I care. How dya think I"m on here for hours at a time. Work 8 hours a day? Ya maybe if you're stupid and not invested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going to invest in a market that it a ticking time bomb just like it was prior to 2008.  You know how quickly people lost everything?  Hours.  I have million in Gold and in a huge bank of reserves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You know how quickly people lost everything? Hours.*
> 
> Who lost everything in hours? How? By owning what?
> 
> * I have million in Gold*
> 
> Yeah, those gold chocolate coins are fun. You getting more for Valentine's Day?
> 
> What will you do when interest rates finally rise and gold drops below $1000?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when those interest rates increase with this amount of unemployed combined with obamacare in 2016 mandate, our economy will blow up and demand for gold will skyrocket and supply will be short and it's value will be sky high due to negative perception on the economy.  Trust me Obama knows this but is stuck and wont do what's necessary to stop it due to it being his legacy.
Click to expand...

You have been watching too many commercials on FNC.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The energy companies will do just fine, doncha worry.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *You know how quickly people lost everything? Hours.*
> 
> Who lost everything in hours? How? By owning what?
> 
> * I have million in Gold*
> 
> Yeah, those gold chocolate coins are fun. You getting more for Valentine's Day?
> 
> What will you do when interest rates finally rise and gold drops below $1000?



I feel bad.

Every last troll on the internet, who can't string together a coherent sentence, has gazillions of dollars, Villas in Rome, private jets, and solid gold toilets - all while never quite completing third grade.

I have a fucking MBA and am working on a doctorate - but do I have millions? Hell no....


----------



## Judicial review

Uncensored2008 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You know how quickly people lost everything? Hours.*
> 
> Who lost everything in hours? How? By owning what?
> 
> * I have million in Gold*
> 
> Yeah, those gold chocolate coins are fun. You getting more for Valentine's Day?
> 
> What will you do when interest rates finally rise and gold drops below $1000?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad.
> 
> Every last troll on the internet, who can't string together a coherent sentence, has gazillions of dollars, Villas in Rome, private jets, and solid gold toilets - all while never quite completing third grade.
> 
> I have a fucking MBA and am working on a doctorate - but do I have millions? Hell no....
Click to expand...


College is a big waste of time when you have the skills or money to buy a franchise or simply turn around a failing one by taking over the company.


----------



## Roadrunner

Judicial review said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You know how quickly people lost everything? Hours.*
> 
> Who lost everything in hours? How? By owning what?
> 
> * I have million in Gold*
> 
> Yeah, those gold chocolate coins are fun. You getting more for Valentine's Day?
> 
> What will you do when interest rates finally rise and gold drops below $1000?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad.
> 
> Every last troll on the internet, who can't string together a coherent sentence, has gazillions of dollars, Villas in Rome, private jets, and solid gold toilets - all while never quite completing third grade.
> 
> I have a fucking MBA and am working on a doctorate - but do I have millions? Hell no....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> College is a big waste of time when you have the skills or money to buy a franchise or simply turn around a failing one by taking over the company.
Click to expand...

How many sent you home, flunked out?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Judicial review said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy on CNBC yesterday mentioned the possibility. Was just a guest but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who cares?
> 
> Gas prices on the rise - The Washington Post
> 
> All of you that thanked Obama for low gas prices can now... Page 4 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I care. How dya think I"m on here for hours at a time. Work 8 hours a day? Ya maybe if you're stupid and not invested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going to invest in a market that it a ticking time bomb just like it was prior to 2008.  You know how quickly people lost everything?  Hours.  I have million in Gold and in a huge bank of reserves.
Click to expand...

 

*You know how quickly people lost everything? Hours.*

Who lost everything in hours? How? By owning what?


----------



## Judicial review

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy on CNBC yesterday mentioned the possibility. Was just a guest but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who cares?
> 
> Gas prices on the rise - The Washington Post
> 
> All of you that thanked Obama for low gas prices can now... Page 4 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I care. How dya think I"m on here for hours at a time. Work 8 hours a day? Ya maybe if you're stupid and not invested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going to invest in a market that it a ticking time bomb just like it was prior to 2008.  You know how quickly people lost everything?  Hours.  I have million in Gold and in a huge bank of reserves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *You know how quickly people lost everything? Hours.*
> 
> Who lost everything in hours? How? By owning what?
Click to expand...


heavy in international stocks.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Judicial review said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy on CNBC yesterday mentioned the possibility. Was just a guest but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who cares?
> 
> Gas prices on the rise - The Washington Post
> 
> All of you that thanked Obama for low gas prices can now... Page 4 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I care. How dya think I"m on here for hours at a time. Work 8 hours a day? Ya maybe if you're stupid and not invested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going to invest in a market that it a ticking time bomb just like it was prior to 2008.  You know how quickly people lost everything?  Hours.  I have million in Gold and in a huge bank of reserves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *You know how quickly people lost everything? Hours.*
> 
> Who lost everything in hours? How? By owning what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> heavy in international stocks.
Click to expand...

 
Can you translate that into something meaningful?
You're full of shit, nevermind.


----------



## Judicial review

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> who cares?
> 
> Gas prices on the rise - The Washington Post
> 
> All of you that thanked Obama for low gas prices can now... Page 4 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I care. How dya think I"m on here for hours at a time. Work 8 hours a day? Ya maybe if you're stupid and not invested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going to invest in a market that it a ticking time bomb just like it was prior to 2008.  You know how quickly people lost everything?  Hours.  I have million in Gold and in a huge bank of reserves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *You know how quickly people lost everything? Hours.*
> 
> Who lost everything in hours? How? By owning what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> heavy in international stocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you translate that into something meaningful?
> You're full of shit, nevermind.
Click to expand...


You are telling me you don't know the difference between domestic and international stocks?  Dude, you must be poor.  Work hard and you will succeed.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Judicial review said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I care. How dya think I"m on here for hours at a time. Work 8 hours a day? Ya maybe if you're stupid and not invested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to invest in a market that it a ticking time bomb just like it was prior to 2008.  You know how quickly people lost everything?  Hours.  I have million in Gold and in a huge bank of reserves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *You know how quickly people lost everything? Hours.*
> 
> Who lost everything in hours? How? By owning what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> heavy in international stocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you translate that into something meaningful?
> You're full of shit, nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are telling me you don't know the difference between domestic and international stocks?  Dude, you must be poor.  Work hard and you will succeed.
Click to expand...

 
Please, Mr Buffett, tell me which international stocks caused some people to lose everything in hours.
And then explain why that means you are correct to only invest in gold.


----------



## Judicial review

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to invest in a market that it a ticking time bomb just like it was prior to 2008.  You know how quickly people lost everything?  Hours.  I have million in Gold and in a huge bank of reserves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You know how quickly people lost everything? Hours.*
> 
> Who lost everything in hours? How? By owning what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> heavy in international stocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you translate that into something meaningful?
> You're full of shit, nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are telling me you don't know the difference between domestic and international stocks?  Dude, you must be poor.  Work hard and you will succeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, Mr Buffett, tell me which international stocks caused some people to lose everything in hours.
> And then explain why that means you are correct to only invest in gold.
Click to expand...


I sold my gold and put it all in oil.  Oh, and my company is owned by Warren buffet.  Its part of his Birkshire hatheway stock.


----------



## OnePercenter

JakeStarkey said:


> The energy companies will do just fine, doncha worry.



Sure they will. Even if oil is at $20.00, oil companies will still make a 100% profit per bll. Then profits from refining, transportation, and 'C' stores will make them billions.


----------



## OnePercenter

The answer is who is positioned correctly in the market. The game is fixed.


----------



## SAYIT

Sonny Clark said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy on CNBC yesterday mentioned the possibility. Was just a guest but still.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it gets there and stays there. I remember when gasoline was over $4.00 a gallon and some woman from Exxon was answering questions in Washington in front of some members of Congress. She said that her responsibilities were to the stock holders to make as much profit as she could, and that she wasn't worried about the general public. During that quarter, Exxon posted a $13,000,000,000 profit. Go figure.
Click to expand...

 
I have mastered the most effective way to not only mitigate the profitability of Exxon but even profit from it. Can you guess what it is?


----------



## SAYIT

OnePercenter said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The energy companies will do just fine, doncha worry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they will. Even if oil is at $20.00, oil companies will still make a 100% profit per bll. Then profits from refining, transportation, and 'C' stores will make them billions.
Click to expand...

 
Like any investor you have the right and the opportunity to profit from the profits of any publically traded company and in the process, STOP THE FUCKIN' WHININ'.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Judicial review said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You know how quickly people lost everything? Hours.*
> 
> Who lost everything in hours? How? By owning what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavy in international stocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you translate that into something meaningful?
> You're full of shit, nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are telling me you don't know the difference between domestic and international stocks?  Dude, you must be poor.  Work hard and you will succeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, Mr Buffett, tell me which international stocks caused some people to lose everything in hours.
> And then explain why that means you are correct to only invest in gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sold my gold and put it all in oil.  Oh, and my company is owned by Warren buffet.  Its part of his Birkshire hatheway stock.
Click to expand...

 
Yeah, I already said you're full of shit.


----------



## SAYIT

OnePercenter said:


> The answer is who is positioned correctly in the market. The game is fixed.



Yeah ... and only those on the inside can get rich, eh:
"A frugal former gas station attendant and janitor who died last year surprised his hometown after leaving the bulk of an $8 million fortune to his local library and hospital.

Residents of Brattleboro, Vermont, only discovered Ronald Read's secret last week after the town facilities received the bulk of his estate, built up over the years with savvy stock picks."

http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=AwrB...ory01.htm/RK=0/RS=TlvnshwRQykqP_9KoLACAvLjgTY-


----------



## Judicial review

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> heavy in international stocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you translate that into something meaningful?
> You're full of shit, nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are telling me you don't know the difference between domestic and international stocks?  Dude, you must be poor.  Work hard and you will succeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, Mr Buffett, tell me which international stocks caused some people to lose everything in hours.
> And then explain why that means you are correct to only invest in gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sold my gold and put it all in oil.  Oh, and my company is owned by Warren buffet.  Its part of his Birkshire hatheway stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I already said you're full of shit.
Click to expand...


Quit wasting my time.  I have more important things to do than discuss this stuff with a moron.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Judicial review said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you translate that into something meaningful?
> You're full of shit, nevermind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are telling me you don't know the difference between domestic and international stocks?  Dude, you must be poor.  Work hard and you will succeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, Mr Buffett, tell me which international stocks caused some people to lose everything in hours.
> And then explain why that means you are correct to only invest in gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sold my gold and put it all in oil.  Oh, and my company is owned by Warren buffet.  Its part of his Birkshire hatheway stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I already said you're full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit wasting my time.  I have more important things to do than discuss this stuff with a moron.
Click to expand...

 
Says the guy who lied about owning a million in gold. LOL!

Get back to cleaning the floors with yer Hoover.
The office needs to look good in the morning.
Don't forget to mop the bathroom.


----------



## Judicial review

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are telling me you don't know the difference between domestic and international stocks?  Dude, you must be poor.  Work hard and you will succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, Mr Buffett, tell me which international stocks caused some people to lose everything in hours.
> And then explain why that means you are correct to only invest in gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sold my gold and put it all in oil.  Oh, and my company is owned by Warren buffet.  Its part of his Birkshire hatheway stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I already said you're full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit wasting my time.  I have more important things to do than discuss this stuff with a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy who lied about owning a million in gold. LOL!
> 
> Get back to cleaning the floors with yer Hoover.
> The office needs to look good in the morning.
> Don't forget to mop the bathroom.
Click to expand...


I did.  I just said above that I moved it to oil. What drug are you on. I want some.


----------



## Judicial review

I making a new thread tonight.  It's going to be a dandy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Judicial review said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please, Mr Buffett, tell me which international stocks caused some people to lose everything in hours.
> And then explain why that means you are correct to only invest in gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sold my gold and put it all in oil.  Oh, and my company is owned by Warren buffet.  Its part of his Birkshire hatheway stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I already said you're full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit wasting my time.  I have more important things to do than discuss this stuff with a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy who lied about owning a million in gold. LOL!
> 
> Get back to cleaning the floors with yer Hoover.
> The office needs to look good in the morning.
> Don't forget to mop the bathroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.  I just said above that I moved it to oil. What drug are you on. I want some.
Click to expand...

 
No you didn't.


----------



## Judicial review

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sold my gold and put it all in oil.  Oh, and my company is owned by Warren buffet.  Its part of his Birkshire hatheway stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I already said you're full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit wasting my time.  I have more important things to do than discuss this stuff with a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy who lied about owning a million in gold. LOL!
> 
> Get back to cleaning the floors with yer Hoover.
> The office needs to look good in the morning.
> Don't forget to mop the bathroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.  I just said above that I moved it to oil. What drug are you on. I want some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you didn't.
Click to expand...


YES I DID!!!!!!  Go fucking read.  You horny little shit.  I'm fucking done.  You are queering me out.


----------



## SAYIT

Judicial review said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you translate that into something meaningful?
> You're full of shit, nevermind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are telling me you don't know the difference between domestic and international stocks?  Dude, you must be poor.  Work hard and you will succeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, Mr Buffett, tell me which international stocks caused some people to lose everything in hours.
> And then explain why that means you are correct to only invest in gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sold my gold and put it all in oil.  Oh, and my company is owned by Warren buffet.  Its part of his Birkshire hatheway stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I already said you're full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit wasting my time.  I have more important things to do than discuss this stuff with a moron.
Click to expand...


 Surely the irony of your post escapes one such as you.


----------



## Judicial review

SAYIT said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are telling me you don't know the difference between domestic and international stocks?  Dude, you must be poor.  Work hard and you will succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, Mr Buffett, tell me which international stocks caused some people to lose everything in hours.
> And then explain why that means you are correct to only invest in gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sold my gold and put it all in oil.  Oh, and my company is owned by Warren buffet.  Its part of his Birkshire hatheway stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I already said you're full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit wasting my time.  I have more important things to do than discuss this stuff with a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely the irony of your post escapes one such as you.
Click to expand...


Masterbation is MUCH more productive!


----------



## SAYIT

Judicial review said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please, Mr Buffett, tell me which international stocks caused some people to lose everything in hours.
> And then explain why that means you are correct to only invest in gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sold my gold and put it all in oil.  Oh, and my company is owned by Warren buffet.  Its part of his Birkshire hatheway stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I already said you're full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit wasting my time.  I have more important things to do than discuss this stuff with a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely the irony of your post escapes one such as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masterbation is MUCH more productive!
Click to expand...


Obviously you truly believe that ... it's how you seem to spend all of your time.


----------



## Judicial review

SAYIT said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sold my gold and put it all in oil.  Oh, and my company is owned by Warren buffet.  Its part of his Birkshire hatheway stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I already said you're full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit wasting my time.  I have more important things to do than discuss this stuff with a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely the irony of your post escapes one such as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masterbation is MUCH more productive!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you truly believe that ... it's how you seem to spend all of your time.
Click to expand...


You be a fool not to believe that.  It relieves stress and helps the heart rate.  This board and it's morons like you would kill someone with your posts.


----------



## SAYIT

Judicial review said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I already said you're full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit wasting my time.  I have more important things to do than discuss this stuff with a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely the irony of your post escapes one such as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masterbation is MUCH more productive!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you truly believe that ... it's how you seem to spend all of your time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You be a fool not to believe that.  It relieves stress and helps the heart rate.  This board and it's morons like you would kill someone with your posts.
Click to expand...


I'd like to believe that is your drunken stupidity talking but I'm convinced it's just who you are.


----------



## OnePercenter

SAYIT said:


> Yeah ... and only those on the inside can get rich, eh:
> "A frugal former gas station attendant and janitor who died last year surprised his hometown after leaving the bulk of an $8 million fortune to his local library and hospital.
> 
> Residents of Brattleboro, Vermont, only discovered Ronald Read's secret last week after the town facilities received the bulk of his estate, built up over the years with savvy stock picks."
> 
> http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=AwrBJSBGOtxU11wAyYTQtDMD/RV=2/RE=1423747783/RO=10/RU=http://feeds.nbcnews.com/c/35002/f/663306/s/431cd051/sc/1/l/0L0Snbcnews0N0Cnews0Cus0Enews0Cvermont0Eex0Ejanitor0Ebequeaths0Esecret0Emillions0Elibrary0Ehospital0En30A1396/story01.htm/RK=0/RS=TlvnshwRQykqP_9KoLACAvLjgTY-



I never wrote 'inside', I wrote positioned correctly.


----------



## Sonny Clark

SAYIT said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy on CNBC yesterday mentioned the possibility. Was just a guest but still.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it gets there and stays there. I remember when gasoline was over $4.00 a gallon and some woman from Exxon was answering questions in Washington in front of some members of Congress. She said that her responsibilities were to the stock holders to make as much profit as she could, and that she wasn't worried about the general public. During that quarter, Exxon posted a $13,000,000,000 profit. Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have mastered the most effective way to not only mitigate the profitability of Exxon but even profit from it. Can you guess what it is?
Click to expand...

Nope, no guess. But, please tell me.


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy on CNBC yesterday mentioned the possibility. Was just a guest but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't oil prices gone UP sharply in the last couple of weeks?
> 
> Oil up 11 percent after two-day rally trade volatile on stock builds Reuters
Click to expand...

Yup, as soon as the GOP took over Congress.
Thanks a lot GOP.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

" If you expect a rally in oil prices, now is the time to buy oil companies

Where do you think the price of oil is headed?

There's quite a difference of opinion among investors, analysts and pundits. On Monday, Citigroup analyst Edward Morse said the recent rally for oil looked more like a "head-fake than a sustainable turning point," *and said oil could drop to as low as $20 a barrel* before it turns around. "
UPDATE 10 cheap energy stocks that could soar up to 202 

Eventually of course oil only goes up as global supplies tap out, so the real question is when to buy, when to short, and when to dive for cover.


----------



## SAYIT

OnePercenter said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah ... and only those on the inside can get rich, eh:
> "A frugal former gas station attendant and janitor who died last year surprised his hometown after leaving the bulk of an $8 million fortune to his local library and hospital.
> 
> Residents of Brattleboro, Vermont, only discovered Ronald Read's secret last week after the town facilities received the bulk of his estate, built up over the years with savvy stock picks."
> 
> http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=AwrBJSBGOtxU11wAyYTQtDMD/RV=2/RE=1423747783/RO=10/RU=http://feeds.nbcnews.com/c/35002/f/663306/s/431cd051/sc/1/l/0L0Snbcnews0N0Cnews0Cus0Enews0Cvermont0Eex0Ejanitor0Ebequeaths0Esecret0Emillions0Elibrary0Ehospital0En30A1396/story01.htm/RK=0/RS=TlvnshwRQykqP_9KoLACAvLjgTY-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never wrote 'inside', I wrote positioned correctly.
Click to expand...


Stop parsing words. You wrote: "the game is fixed," yet a janitor managed to amass an $8,000,000 nest egg by astutely investing in OTHER PEOPLE'S COMPANIES. That's money he made from the sweat of _*other people's labor*_ and that is the real beauty of capitalism.


----------



## SAYIT

Delta4Embassy said:


> " If you expect a rally in oil prices, now is the time to buy oil companies
> 
> Where do you think the price of oil is headed?
> 
> There's quite a difference of opinion among investors, analysts and pundits. On Monday, Citigroup analyst Edward Morse said the recent rally for oil looked more like a "head-fake than a sustainable turning point," *and said oil could drop to as low as $20 a barrel* before it turns around. "
> UPDATE 10 cheap energy stocks that could soar up to 202
> 
> Eventually of course oil only goes up as global supplies tap out, so the real question is when to buy, when to short, and when to dive for cover.



Here's the thing ... some oil companies are diversified enough to cushion the blow. Buy into those that are and that pay strong dividends and you'll do fine. While profits from their extraction units will suffer they will still make as much (or more) from refining and transport and the real beauty is we all will "make money" - even those without the stomach for gaming the market - from lower fossil fuel prices when we buy them. I'll be the guy at the gas pump ... smiling.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Judicial review said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I already said you're full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit wasting my time.  I have more important things to do than discuss this stuff with a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy who lied about owning a million in gold. LOL!
> 
> Get back to cleaning the floors with yer Hoover.
> The office needs to look good in the morning.
> Don't forget to mop the bathroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.  I just said above that I moved it to oil. What drug are you on. I want some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES I DID!!!!!!  Go fucking read.  You horny little shit.  I'm fucking done.  You are queering me out.
Click to expand...

 
Yes, I read your old lie about gold and your new lie about oil.
So what?


----------



## SAYIT

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> YES I DID!!!!!!  Go fucking read.  You horny little shit.  I'm fucking done.  You are queering me out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I read your old lie about gold and your new lie about oil.
> So what?
Click to expand...


Well, at least the guy is consistent ... consistently inconsistent.


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> Yup, as soon as the GOP took over Congress.
> Thanks a lot GOP.



You put the fucking in dumb; edtheliar.


----------



## OnePercenter

Delta4Embassy said:


> " If you expect a rally in oil prices, now is the time to buy oil companies
> 
> Where do you think the price of oil is headed?
> 
> There's quite a difference of opinion among investors, analysts and pundits. On Monday, Citigroup analyst Edward Morse said the recent rally for oil looked more like a "head-fake than a sustainable turning point," *and said oil could drop to as low as $20 a barrel* before it turns around. "
> UPDATE 10 cheap energy stocks that could soar up to 202
> 
> Eventually of course oil only goes up as global supplies tap out, so the real question is when to buy, when to short, and when to dive for cover.



Global supplies of oil are huge, have been for many decades. An adjustment has occurred and won't be going up anytime soon. Oil companies are attempting to gain through manipulation of the market but it isn't working. Hopefully Obama will executive order to keep it that way.

Oil Prices Drop as U.S. Supplies Rise to Fresh Record - WSJ


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> " If you expect a rally in oil prices, now is the time to buy oil companies
> 
> Where do you think the price of oil is headed?
> 
> There's quite a difference of opinion among investors, analysts and pundits. On Monday, Citigroup analyst Edward Morse said the recent rally for oil looked more like a "head-fake than a sustainable turning point," *and said oil could drop to as low as $20 a barrel* before it turns around. "
> UPDATE 10 cheap energy stocks that could soar up to 202
> 
> Eventually of course oil only goes up as global supplies tap out, so the real question is when to buy, when to short, and when to dive for cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Global supplies of oil are huge, have been for many decades. An adjustment has occurred and won't be going up anytime soon. Oil companies are attempting to gain through manipulation of the market but it isn't working. Hopefully Obama will executive order to keep it that way.
> 
> Oil Prices Drop as U.S. Supplies Rise to Fresh Record - WSJ
Click to expand...

 
*Hopefully Obama will executive order to keep it that way.*

What executive order are you hoping for?


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Hopefully Obama will executive order to keep it that way.*
> 
> What executive order are you hoping for?



Remove gasoline and oil trading.


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, as soon as the GOP took over Congress.
> Thanks a lot GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You put the fucking in dumb; edtheliar.
Click to expand...

Just applying the same rationalization the Right has used since the 2007 Dem takeover of Congress so I can watch you idiots have a shit-fit when your own bullshit bites you in your hypocritical asses!!!


----------



## william the wie

I find threads like this confusing. Is there anybody on this thread who knows diddly about the energy market? Unless there is and that person knows what to do with the information what difference does it make in how the person should trade or invest whether oil/gold is X or 30X?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hopefully Obama will executive order to keep it that way.*
> 
> What executive order are you hoping for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remove gasoline and oil trading.
Click to expand...

 
So he writes an executive order, they laugh and ignore him.


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> So he writes an executive order, they laugh and ignore him.



The people that work at the pleasure of the President are going to laugh and ignore him? 

A better idea is for commodities traders to take delivery of their commodity which is what the market is about. Worked well for SWA.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So he writes an executive order, they laugh and ignore him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people that work at the pleasure of the President are going to laugh and ignore him?
> 
> A better idea is for commodities traders to take delivery of their commodity which is what the market is about. Worked well for SWA.
Click to expand...

 
The people who trade oil and gas are going to laugh and ignore him.

*A better idea is for commodities traders to take delivery of their commodity which is what the market is about.*

Yeah, much wider spreads and illiquid markets would be awesome.

*Worked well for SWA*

Really? Explain further.


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The people who trade oil and gas are going to laugh and ignore him.
> 
> *A better idea is for commodities traders to take delivery of their commodity which is what the market is about.*
> 
> Yeah, much wider spreads and illiquid markets would be awesome.
> 
> *Worked well for SWA*
> 
> Really? Explain further.



If the feds nixed oil and gas trading on commodities, where would they trade?



> SOUTHWEST AIRLINES, America's largest discount carrier (and its second-largest domestic airline in market share, just behind Delta Air Lines) has long been a subject of interest for business travellers. What's the secret to the carrier's continued success? Last July, _The Economist_ speculated that Southwest's secret is that its "staff... affect a madcap jollity reminiscent of British holiday camps in the 1970s."
> 
> That's part of the story. But Southwest is also innovative and nimble, and willing to go against the grain. As the print paper noted last year, Southwest doesn't charge baggage fees. *The airline was an early adopter of jet fuel price-hedging. *And, as Seth Stevenson argues convincingly in _Slate_, Southwest's commitment to a single type of plane—the Boeing 737—has played a big part in its success.



Southwest Airlines The secrets of Southwest s continued success The Economist


----------



## Politico

Delta4Embassy said:


> *$20/Oil?*


Not gonna happen.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

If oil went to $20 a barrel - what happens to the OPEC nations whose main source of wealth is from oil?   Anyone?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people who trade oil and gas are going to laugh and ignore him.
> 
> *A better idea is for commodities traders to take delivery of their commodity which is what the market is about.*
> 
> Yeah, much wider spreads and illiquid markets would be awesome.
> 
> *Worked well for SWA*
> 
> Really? Explain further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the feds nixed oil and gas trading on commodities, where would they trade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOUTHWEST AIRLINES, America's largest discount carrier (and its second-largest domestic airline in market share, just behind Delta Air Lines) has long been a subject of interest for business travellers. What's the secret to the carrier's continued success? Last July, _The Economist_ speculated that Southwest's secret is that its "staff... affect a madcap jollity reminiscent of British holiday camps in the 1970s."
> 
> That's part of the story. But Southwest is also innovative and nimble, and willing to go against the grain. As the print paper noted last year, Southwest doesn't charge baggage fees. *The airline was an early adopter of jet fuel price-hedging. *And, as Seth Stevenson argues convincingly in _Slate_, Southwest's commitment to a single type of plane—the Boeing 737—has played a big part in its success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Southwest Airlines The secrets of Southwest s continued success The Economist
Click to expand...

 
*If the feds nixed oil and gas trading on commodities, where would they trade?*

Obama can't nix anything with an EO.

*The airline was an early adopter of jet fuel price-hedging. *

Excellent, I'm glad I could help you see the error in your claim.


----------



## william the wie

Politico said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *$20/Oil?*
> 
> 
> 
> Not gonna happen.
Click to expand...


I take it you have the data on how much of the ghost tanker fleets are still available to act as warehouses in the futures market? You do realize that those warehouse receipts acting as collateral in the futures market will eventually run out of either useful idiots to cover the contracts or useful tankers to continue to prop up the spot market?


----------



## fmdog44

Judicial review said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy on CNBC yesterday mentioned the possibility. Was just a guest but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who cares?
> 
> Gas prices on the rise - The Washington Post
> 
> All of you that thanked Obama for low gas prices can now... Page 4 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I care. How dya think I"m on here for hours at a time. Work 8 hours a day? Ya maybe if you're stupid and not invested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going to invest in a market that it a ticking time bomb just like it was prior to 2008.  You know how quickly people lost everything?  Hours.  I have million in Gold and in a huge bank of reserves.
Click to expand...

The same gold that was at $1,700 last year and now is at $1,200?? You don't have million anymore, do you? Anyone that puts their monies on precious metals is nuts. 5-10% max of one's portfolio is for precious metals. Please answer this- How has the stock market been doing since 2009? You have lost out on a stupendous surge that have padded the stock investors portfolios like a 10 pound ball in a 5 pound bag-bursting at the seems and still going strong


----------



## fmdog44

Delta4Embassy said:


> Guy on CNBC yesterday mentioned the possibility. Was just a guest but still.


It is anyone's guess but the vast majority has it holding between 45-55 for the next 1-3 years. If it holds for three years we will get our noses a little bent but that is a sustainable price. Halliburton, FMC, Baker Hughes, Cameron, Schlumberger and others in the industry are starting workforce reductions.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

fmdog44 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy on CNBC yesterday mentioned the possibility. Was just a guest but still.
> 
> 
> 
> It is anyone's guess but the vast majority has it holding between 45-55 for the next 1-3 years. If it holds for three years we will get our noses a little bent but that is a sustainable price. Halliburton, FMC, Baker Hughes, Cameron, Schlumberger and others in the industry are starting workforce reductions.
Click to expand...


Guy on Bloomberg channel yesterday mentioned how $30/b oil would be bad for the Texas economy.  While I can't imagine $20 or even $30/oil, I couldn't imagine $50 oil either a month or so ago.


----------



## fmdog44

You can Google this if you doubt it but oil was at $40/brl in 2007 then $144/brl in 2008 then either at the end of 08 or the start of 09 it hit I think $33 briefly before going back to $40. 2008-2009 were bad years in many money ways.


----------



## william the wie

$30/bbl is also unsustainably high. The Gulf states would not have held a fire sale unless they had actionable intelligence that liquidation of energy was needed and needed right now. Natural gas from PA has been selling for the equivalent of $20/bbl for years.


----------



## Judicial review

fmdog44 said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy on CNBC yesterday mentioned the possibility. Was just a guest but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who cares?
> 
> Gas prices on the rise - The Washington Post
> 
> All of you that thanked Obama for low gas prices can now... Page 4 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I care. How dya think I"m on here for hours at a time. Work 8 hours a day? Ya maybe if you're stupid and not invested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going to invest in a market that it a ticking time bomb just like it was prior to 2008.  You know how quickly people lost everything?  Hours.  I have million in Gold and in a huge bank of reserves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same gold that was at $1,700 last year and now is at $1,200?? You don't have million anymore, do you? Anyone that puts their monies on precious metals is nuts. 5-10% max of one's portfolio is for precious metals. Please answer this- How has the stock market been doing since 2009? You have lost out on a stupendous surge that have padded the stock investors portfolios like a 10 pound ball in a 5 pound bag-bursting at the seems and still going strong
Click to expand...


I just put my money into Gold. Didn't experience the losses you described. Don't be fooled by the market its fake.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Judicial review said:


> fmdog44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy on CNBC yesterday mentioned the possibility. Was just a guest but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who cares?
> 
> Gas prices on the rise - The Washington Post
> 
> All of you that thanked Obama for low gas prices can now... Page 4 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I care. How dya think I"m on here for hours at a time. Work 8 hours a day? Ya maybe if you're stupid and not invested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going to invest in a market that it a ticking time bomb just like it was prior to 2008.  You know how quickly people lost everything?  Hours.  I have million in Gold and in a huge bank of reserves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same gold that was at $1,700 last year and now is at $1,200?? You don't have million anymore, do you? Anyone that puts their monies on precious metals is nuts. 5-10% max of one's portfolio is for precious metals. Please answer this- How has the stock market been doing since 2009? You have lost out on a stupendous surge that have padded the stock investors portfolios like a 10 pound ball in a 5 pound bag-bursting at the seems and still going strong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just put my money into Gold. Didn't experience the losses you described. Don't be fooled by the market its fake.
Click to expand...

 
*I just put my money into Gold.*

How'd you do it?


----------



## Toro

Judicial review said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You know how quickly people lost everything? Hours.*
> 
> Who lost everything in hours? How? By owning what?
> 
> * I have million in Gold*
> 
> Yeah, those gold chocolate coins are fun. You getting more for Valentine's Day?
> 
> What will you do when interest rates finally rise and gold drops below $1000?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad.
> 
> Every last troll on the internet, who can't string together a coherent sentence, has gazillions of dollars, Villas in Rome, private jets, and solid gold toilets - all while never quite completing third grade.
> 
> I have a fucking MBA and am working on a doctorate - but do I have millions? Hell no....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> College is a big waste of time when you have the skills or money to buy a franchise or simply turn around a failing one by taking over the company.
Click to expand...


But you're going back to college.

??


----------



## Judicial review

Toro said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You know how quickly people lost everything? Hours.*
> 
> Who lost everything in hours? How? By owning what?
> 
> * I have million in Gold*
> 
> Yeah, those gold chocolate coins are fun. You getting more for Valentine's Day?
> 
> What will you do when interest rates finally rise and gold drops below $1000?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad.
> 
> Every last troll on the internet, who can't string together a coherent sentence, has gazillions of dollars, Villas in Rome, private jets, and solid gold toilets - all while never quite completing third grade.
> 
> I have a fucking MBA and am working on a doctorate - but do I have millions? Hell no....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> College is a big waste of time when you have the skills or money to buy a franchise or simply turn around a failing one by taking over the company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you're going back to college.
> 
> ??
Click to expand...


I want to advice people on their finances and I need credentials and certification for that.  That means school.  School is easy, but time consuming. My time is free and I have lots of it, and so there's no issue.  I'll probably be the valedictorian of my class and I will graduate a year early due to the heavy workload I will take on.  I really want to do this.

I was always taught that to be productive in this life you either need to be working or going to school.  I believe that.  I have reached the top in my franchise with huge success, so now I'm bored and want to do something else.


----------



## Toro

Judicial review said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You know how quickly people lost everything? Hours.*
> 
> Who lost everything in hours? How? By owning what?
> 
> * I have million in Gold*
> 
> Yeah, those gold chocolate coins are fun. You getting more for Valentine's Day?
> 
> What will you do when interest rates finally rise and gold drops below $1000?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad.
> 
> Every last troll on the internet, who can't string together a coherent sentence, has gazillions of dollars, Villas in Rome, private jets, and solid gold toilets - all while never quite completing third grade.
> 
> I have a fucking MBA and am working on a doctorate - but do I have millions? Hell no....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> College is a big waste of time when you have the skills or money to buy a franchise or simply turn around a failing one by taking over the company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you're going back to college.
> 
> ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to advice people on their finances and I need credentials and certification for that.  That means school.  School is easy, but time consuming. My time is free and I have lots of it, and so there's no issue.  I'll probably be the valedictorian of my class and I will graduate a year early due to the heavy workload I will take on.  I really want to do this.
> 
> I was always taught that to be productive in this life you either need to be working or going to school.  I believe that.  I have reached the top in my franchise with huge success, so now I'm bored and want to do something else.
Click to expand...


I thought you were going to go to Austin, or going to become a script writer?

??


----------



## Judicial review

Toro said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You know how quickly people lost everything? Hours.*
> 
> Who lost everything in hours? How? By owning what?
> 
> * I have million in Gold*
> 
> Yeah, those gold chocolate coins are fun. You getting more for Valentine's Day?
> 
> What will you do when interest rates finally rise and gold drops below $1000?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad.
> 
> Every last troll on the internet, who can't string together a coherent sentence, has gazillions of dollars, Villas in Rome, private jets, and solid gold toilets - all while never quite completing third grade.
> 
> I have a fucking MBA and am working on a doctorate - but do I have millions? Hell no....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> College is a big waste of time when you have the skills or money to buy a franchise or simply turn around a failing one by taking over the company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you're going back to college.
> 
> ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to advice people on their finances and I need credentials and certification for that.  That means school.  School is easy, but time consuming. My time is free and I have lots of it, and so there's no issue.  I'll probably be the valedictorian of my class and I will graduate a year early due to the heavy workload I will take on.  I really want to do this.
> 
> I was always taught that to be productive in this life you either need to be working or going to school.  I believe that.  I have reached the top in my franchise with huge success, so now I'm bored and want to do something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were going to go to Austin, or going to become a script writer?
> 
> ??
Click to expand...


There's time for that later in life.  Toro, I believe a man like me with so many gifts should make it a goal to use those gifts to help society.  I have many gifts, and the balls and confidence to use them.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Judicial review said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You know how quickly people lost everything? Hours.*
> 
> Who lost everything in hours? How? By owning what?
> 
> * I have million in Gold*
> 
> Yeah, those gold chocolate coins are fun. You getting more for Valentine's Day?
> 
> What will you do when interest rates finally rise and gold drops below $1000?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad.
> 
> Every last troll on the internet, who can't string together a coherent sentence, has gazillions of dollars, Villas in Rome, private jets, and solid gold toilets - all while never quite completing third grade.
> 
> I have a fucking MBA and am working on a doctorate - but do I have millions? Hell no....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> College is a big waste of time when you have the skills or money to buy a franchise or simply turn around a failing one by taking over the company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you're going back to college.
> 
> ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to advice people on their finances and I need credentials and certification for that.  That means school.  School is easy, but time consuming. My time is free and I have lots of it, and so there's no issue.  I'll probably be the valedictorian of my class and I will graduate a year early due to the heavy workload I will take on.  I really want to do this.
> 
> I was always taught that to be productive in this life you either need to be working or going to school.  I believe that.  I have reached the top in my franchise with huge success, so now I'm bored and want to do something else.
Click to expand...

 
*I want to advice people on their finances*

You want to advice them? LOL!


----------



## Judicial review

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You know how quickly people lost everything? Hours.*
> 
> Who lost everything in hours? How? By owning what?
> 
> * I have million in Gold*
> 
> Yeah, those gold chocolate coins are fun. You getting more for Valentine's Day?
> 
> What will you do when interest rates finally rise and gold drops below $1000?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad.
> 
> Every last troll on the internet, who can't string together a coherent sentence, has gazillions of dollars, Villas in Rome, private jets, and solid gold toilets - all while never quite completing third grade.
> 
> I have a fucking MBA and am working on a doctorate - but do I have millions? Hell no....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> College is a big waste of time when you have the skills or money to buy a franchise or simply turn around a failing one by taking over the company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you're going back to college.
> 
> ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to advice people on their finances and I need credentials and certification for that.  That means school.  School is easy, but time consuming. My time is free and I have lots of it, and so there's no issue.  I'll probably be the valedictorian of my class and I will graduate a year early due to the heavy workload I will take on.  I really want to do this.
> 
> I was always taught that to be productive in this life you either need to be working or going to school.  I believe that.  I have reached the top in my franchise with huge success, so now I'm bored and want to do something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I want to advice people on their finances*
> 
> You want to advice them? LOL!
Click to expand...


I'm a little drunk right now.  Advise is what I meant!  Shit.


----------



## william the wie

Toro said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You know how quickly people lost everything? Hours.*
> 
> Who lost everything in hours? How? By owning what?
> 
> * I have million in Gold*
> 
> Yeah, those gold chocolate coins are fun. You getting more for Valentine's Day?
> 
> What will you do when interest rates finally rise and gold drops below $1000?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad.
> 
> Every last troll on the internet, who can't string together a coherent sentence, has gazillions of dollars, Villas in Rome, private jets, and solid gold toilets - all while never quite completing third grade.
> 
> I have a fucking MBA and am working on a doctorate - but do I have millions? Hell no....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> College is a big waste of time when you have the skills or money to buy a franchise or simply turn around a failing one by taking over the company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you're going back to college.
> 
> ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to advice people on their finances and I need credentials and certification for that.  That means school.  School is easy, but time consuming. My time is free and I have lots of it, and so there's no issue.  I'll probably be the valedictorian of my class and I will graduate a year early due to the heavy workload I will take on.  I really want to do this.
> 
> I was always taught that to be productive in this life you either need to be working or going to school.  I believe that.  I have reached the top in my franchise with huge success, so now I'm bored and want to do something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were going to go to Austin, or going to become a script writer?
> 
> ??
Click to expand...

Writing screen plays for games?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Judicial review said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad.
> 
> Every last troll on the internet, who can't string together a coherent sentence, has gazillions of dollars, Villas in Rome, private jets, and solid gold toilets - all while never quite completing third grade.
> 
> I have a fucking MBA and am working on a doctorate - but do I have millions? Hell no....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> College is a big waste of time when you have the skills or money to buy a franchise or simply turn around a failing one by taking over the company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you're going back to college.
> 
> ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to advice people on their finances and I need credentials and certification for that.  That means school.  School is easy, but time consuming. My time is free and I have lots of it, and so there's no issue.  I'll probably be the valedictorian of my class and I will graduate a year early due to the heavy workload I will take on.  I really want to do this.
> 
> I was always taught that to be productive in this life you either need to be working or going to school.  I believe that.  I have reached the top in my franchise with huge success, so now I'm bored and want to do something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I want to advice people on their finances*
> 
> You want to advice them? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a little drunk right now.  Advise is what I meant!  Shit.
Click to expand...

 
You're a lot stupid, always.


----------



## Judicial review

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> College is a big waste of time when you have the skills or money to buy a franchise or simply turn around a failing one by taking over the company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you're going back to college.
> 
> ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to advice people on their finances and I need credentials and certification for that.  That means school.  School is easy, but time consuming. My time is free and I have lots of it, and so there's no issue.  I'll probably be the valedictorian of my class and I will graduate a year early due to the heavy workload I will take on.  I really want to do this.
> 
> I was always taught that to be productive in this life you either need to be working or going to school.  I believe that.  I have reached the top in my franchise with huge success, so now I'm bored and want to do something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I want to advice people on their finances*
> 
> You want to advice them? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a little drunk right now.  Advise is what I meant!  Shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a lot stupid, always.
Click to expand...


I'm always on something..


----------



## OnePercenter

Judicial review said:


> I just put my money into Gold. Didn't experience the losses you described. Don't be fooled by the market its fake.



You've made so much you need the loss?


----------



## KissMy

The Oil Bubble is Bursting! Oil and gas loans have become troubled assets. Regulators are forcing banks to send those oil & gas loans into troubled assets or “workout” groups.

“Workout’s job is to achieve the maximum recovery on the loan. The banking relationship with the borrower is not part of the agenda of the workout group"


----------



## JakeStarkey

7% gains today against a slumping exchange.


----------



## KissMy

JakeStarkey said:


> 7% gains today against a slumping exchange.


Traders are overly excited about Warren Buffet buying in & Russia ratcheting up tensions. There is no support for these prices & banks are in trouble.


----------



## JakeStarkey

There is a very good chance you are right


----------



## william the wie

KissMy said:


> The Oil Bubble is Bursting! Oil and gas loans have become troubled assets. Regulators are forcing banks to send those oil & gas loans into troubled assets or “workout” groups.
> 
> “Workout’s job is to achieve the maximum recovery on the loan. The banking relationship with the borrower is not part of the agenda of the workout group"



True and that is increasing the supply of oil:
The oil wells are worth recoverable at current prices minus marginal costs of getting it to a refinery.
The use of royalty trusts puts the banks under time pressure since they are in effect senior securities to the bank loans.
Pipeline companies know the above and the costs and time required to increasing well head prices and by how much.
Then there are things like today's discovery by ENI of the fourth largest gas field in history in Egypt.

The giveaways to get these now liabilities off the books of the banks will bear a strong resemblance to BOGOs at the clearance counter.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Alan Greenspan, though, pointed out the long term damper of slow and low long term capital investment overseas.  That, China's slowing economy, lighter demand in India and Brazil offsetting a spurt in the Pacific island archipelagos etc, the Saudis' continuing pumping war to break Iran and Syria and Russia and our shale industry -- all points to a boom and bust roller coaster for years to come.


----------



## william the wie

$2/BBL oil equivalent in natural gas has hit in PA already so I am not risking any kind of prediction on this one. The cost of Hydrogen appears to be dropping at a root function where the fractional exponent is less than 1/2 (1/2 exponent is square root 1/3 is cube root in case you forgot). My math skills are inadequate to make any kind of prediction in regards to this mess.


----------



## MarathonMike

Is anyone a serious oil invester? How you playing oil? I think there is a good risk/reward setting up if crude breaks below 40 again.


----------



## JakeStarkey

MarathonMike said:


> Is anyone a serious oil invester? How you playing oil? I think there is a good risk/reward setting up if crude breaks below 40 again.


I agree.  But I am going to wait for Thursday.


----------



## william the wie

MarathonMike said:


> Is anyone a serious oil invester? How you playing oil? I think there is a good risk/reward setting up if crude breaks below 40 again.


Me, I stick to pipeline companies. Marginal  Cost equals Marginal Revenue at something like $55-60/bbl without pipelines. Pipelines should drop that number to $45-50 or less and extraction/exploration costs are dropping in some sort of inverse power law curve. Then there is residual value as wells convert to geo-thermal power stations. I have no idea of how to price project with something this complicated.


----------

